# new to ivf



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

my name is jane im new to ivf the hubby and i will be having our first appointment in july very nervous can any body give us any advice of what to expect 

thanks
jane


----------



## JoE (Dec 18, 2003)

Dear Jane
I have just started my first IVF cycle so will be able to give you some more advice very soon. So far, its just been the blood tests, scans and lovely (?) injections, which I am coping with a lot better than I thought! Obviously the next bits are the real hurdles but I will let you know how I get on. You could have a look at the IVF thread as other girls will probably be able to help. Really hope things go well for you - there's lots of help, advice and support on this webiste - everyone is really friendly too. Good luck.
JoE


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Jane,

Welcome to FF! Everyone here is really friendly and I am sure you will get some great support and advice.

Take a look on the IVF thread as there maybe some info for you there

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=3

Wishing you luck.

Laine x


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

welcome to ff jane.

i havent been a member long but all the girls are lovely and so supportive. if there is anything you need to know just ask away!!

Leanne


----------



## jane1 (Jan 22, 2004)

thanks for all your advice makes me feel better i wish you all the best of luck
jane


----------



## ju ju (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi jane,

welcome to ff, i am on my first cycle of ivf i am doing the long protocal, i started downregging on day one of cycle and have to go for a scan on monday to see if the buserilin injections have worked and if so i will start my stimms injection (menpour) and then hopefully if my follies grow nicely ec then et then the 2ww.
some of the girls have been sniffing instead of injecting, i do believe each protocal is different depending on the hospital. 

i wish you all the best with your tx and may your dream come true. ju ju


----------

